# REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest?



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

I am posting this as a feeler to the viability of producing this as a kit. 
I was tired of seeing folks who offered stopgap solutions, or the old copout of saying 'standalone is the only answer'. 
So i was wondering how many people would be interested in a plug and play kit for putting a 1.8t in a mk3, 2 , corrado, basically any CE2 car. it would allow for putting any year 1.8t motor in your car and allow you to utilise your original instrument cluster with all working gauges, and factory ignition switch. 
Kit would include:
Adapter harness 
senders and gauge harness (to allow original vehicle cluster to work: where applicable)
Bolt in DBW pedal bracket
optional FMIC kit for certain models. 
i am posting this as a feeler simply because i was impressed with how nice my 1.8t corrado drove, so i built an adapter kit which drastically cuts down on the cost of combining two harnesses into one. I believe there is a market, but would want to hear from others out there on the matter before i put more time into this.


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

i would be intrested, wiring is the only thing holding me back from even attempting a 1.8t swap.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (nopistons)*

i wonder how sleepy this forum is.....but im open to suggestions on how to package this item, as im not sure if everyone would like the complete setup or to do it a la carte, so to speak. 
LMK peeps


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

i would be interested. make a few anyway who wouldn't want that?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (jimivr6)*

id be interested in aeb harness like that non dbw,no sec. air and such as aeb engine dont have any of that bs.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

as long as you don't copy what Reflex tuning did, which this doesn't sound like it does, you'll be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m1xmag (Aug 31, 2004)

Be interested in;

_Quote »_
Adapter harness 
senders and gauge harness (to allow original vehicle cluster to work: where applicable)
Bolt in DBW pedal bracket

Would have to be at right price though - would sure save a lot of work.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_as long as you don't copy what Reflex tuning did, which this doesn't sound like it does, you'll be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

trust me, definitely not a problem with that


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*








do it


----------



## hondaguy!! (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (websaabn)*

I WANT ONE LIKE LAST WEEK x 10


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (hondaguy!!)*

interested
price would definetly be a factor though


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (PhilR)*

Definitely some interest here.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (dubCanuck1)*

well pricing still depends on what i have in materials and r+d for said item, but as long as there is interest i should have some pics and pricing up for the adapter harness in another week or so, and the DBW pedal bracket for mk2/corrado in time for h20.
keep the feedback coming, id like to see about 15-20 people interested in this before i really go ahead.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

bump for more interest, i need one!!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

Sign me up!


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

what about the immoblizer ? get me the kit !!!!!!!!! save me tonnes of time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (ERD)*

immo defeat software is readily available, no need to use the mk4 key and cluster. Im working on tying this all together. Also looking for a project vehicle to put this all in, to show how simple this actually makes the swap
I would do it in my corrado, but i dont feel like taking it apart, again


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

well if you can get it all together then im in for sure !!!!!


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

I would buy such a harness. I've wanted to do a 1.8T A2 for some time but have not wanted to take the time to wade through all the wiring details.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_ Also looking for a project vehicle to put this all in, to show how simple this actually makes the swap


boy, i wish you were closer


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (PhilR)*

Do you have any pics of examples? I have an ecu that is chipped and has immobilizer defeat to go with this already. Is anyone interested in the ecu? Its brand new.


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (Montana Tyler)*

IM SENT


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (old school a1s)*

i like ...i want


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (splitmeister)*

bump


----------



## -Fanatix- (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn
I would definitely be interested , but i'm on the other end of the world ....


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (-Fanatix-)*

def. be interested i have aeb audi engine to go into mk1
drive by cable, no immobilizer, i have factory harness ,computer everything!!!!!!!
big bump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (L8brker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m1xmag (Aug 31, 2004)

any more news?


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (m1xmag)*

buummped


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

hope this come true


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotshotz16v)*

Yeah I want one. I know if you called around to some shops that do swaps, they would probably buy it too.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: REAL plug and play 1.8t to ce2 harnesses - how much interest? (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_what about the immoblizer ? get me the kit !!!!!!!!! save me tonnes of time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

interest for sure
immobilizer work around for definate


----------



## soulcalkid82 (May 20, 2011)

What ever happened with this?


----------



## corocco (Jul 29, 2001)

You can go here for the harness, http://stancedubs.bigcartel.com/product/plug-play-mk4-engine-swap-harness.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

corocco said:


> You can go here for the harness, http://stancedubs.bigcartel.com/product/plug-play-mk4-engine-swap-harness.



anyone used this harness yet??

looking to save some money by not taking it to a shop and this is well worth it


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

yes me and my buddys are using these harness and a lot of shop in montreal are using these since these are made local, they even offer an 2l fsi and 3.6l fsi harness to ce2 fuse box. great guys to deal with and David is super knowledgeable about all the wiring...


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

after making a hybrid harness, it is literally easy to make. Just be patient. 

otherwise [email protected] harnesses are good.










everything you need; F, g1,g2 t6,t10x,t10h,t10w,DLC,vss,02 and t14a.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

for the money and time it will save me, pretty sure i'll just order one....i've already sent them an email with a couple questions, look forward to their response


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

also where do you hide all the extra wiring?? that's alot of extra wires to add behind the already cramped fuse box or do you leave it out in the engine bay?

looks like the two mk4 plug sections could be ALOT shorter but some first hand info would be great

thanks


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

jettag60 said:


> also where do you hide all the extra wiring?? that's alot of extra wires to add behind the already cramped fuse box or do you leave it out in the engine bay?
> 
> looks like the two mk4 plug sections could be ALOT shorter but some first hand info would be great
> 
> thanks


Here is pics of how I did mine.














































My connection sits tucked behind the strut tower/coolant bottle. T6 brown, blue, orange, white and 14pin resting ontop of the frame rail, when the coolant bottle is up, you can barley notice it.

In total, my jumper harness was about 3 feet long (not including OAT), and it fit like a glove. Thought I made mine too short, but it worked like a champ.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this would be soooo much easier for my next swap...if only my 85 golf(us built) were CE1...but it isn't :\


----------



## Elicit4orce (Jan 21, 2010)

Im interested but price is a factor


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

placing my order tonight for a harness...dave has been great answering my questions via email


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this would be soooo much easier for my next swap...if only my 85 golf(us built) were CE1...but it isn't :\


I just did a CE2 swap, it was pretty easy.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have an Audi ATC engine being ran by AEB harness without all the secondary stuff!! its awesome.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> I just did a CE2 swap, it was pretty easy.


i'm not looking to pull my interior at all. i just don't have the space with everyone elses project in my garage lol


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

so i bought that harness all those years ago and my memory has forgotten ALOT of information on this swap

i sold the digi 1 ecu and engine harness with the motor when i pulled it.

i need another digi harness to mate up with the adaptor harness??


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

No - you don't need that.
There are other solutions on the market

Here you have an example - *MK2 2.0TFSI 100% plug'n'play harness* fully labeled, 100% secured with fuses, extra relays, 100% OEM solutions
It is almost ready - only missing fuel pump ECU plug


----------

